# Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche.



## maestralola

This was an example from another thread. It's confusing to me.


> Si la condición se refiere al *presente* o al *futuro*, la prótasis (antecedente, es decir, parte de la oración que contiene el _si..._) va en pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo y la apódosis (consecuente, o sea, parte que contiene el _entonces..._) en condicional simple: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraría un coche._ En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración apódosis (_entonces..._) del pretérito imperfecto de indicativo: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche_.


 
¿Cómo se traduce al inglés esta frase? Estoy confusa porque usa el imperfecto. No ha pasado el evento - so why do they use the imperfect tense?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Puede que esté mal dicho (mejor aún, opino que está mal dicho). No tiene sentido para mí y por eso, te pregunto: ¿Quién lo escribió?


----------



## Tatzingo

maestralola said:


> This was an example from another thread. It's confusing to me.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduce al inglés esta frase? Estoy confusa porque usa el imperfecto. No ha pasado el evento - so why do they use the imperfect tense?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Maybe it's just me, but in my opinion, that sentence is wrong. It ought to be "si me tocase/tocara la lotería, (me) compraría un coche.

Tatz.


----------



## maestralola

explicación de la RAE (la puedes leer completa en el _Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas_, buscando la palabra _si_):

posted on another thread about si hubiera sido pobre...


----------



## maestralola

¿¿Y los nativos dicen...??


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Vas a tener que esperarlos!

Sólo porque lo has visto en otro hilo no quiere decir que esté bien dicho. Sabes eso!


----------



## Rayines

maestralola said:


> This was an example from another thread. It's confusing to me.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduce al inglés esta frase? Estoy confusa porque usa el imperfecto. No ha pasado el evento - so why do they use the imperfect tense?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hola Lola: es que está hablando de un lenguaje coloquial, y sí, a veces se usa: _Si supiera que hoy va a llover, iba al cine._
Tiene razón SrRdRaCinG, no está muuuuy bien dicho , pero existe.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ah! Eso quiebra las reglas que había pasado tanto tiempo tratando de dominar.


----------



## Rayines

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Ah! Eso quiebra las reglas que había pasado tanto tiempo tratando de dominar.


Oye, SrRdRaCinG, tú sabes que las reglas siempre tienen su excepción. Sigue confiando en las que tú dominas .


----------



## maestralola

> _Si supiera que hoy va a llover, iba al cine._


Entonces lo traducirías al inglés así: If I knew it was going to rain today, I would have gone to the movies.
?

Muchas gracias, Rayines.


----------



## Tatzingo

maestralola said:


> Entonces lo traducirías al inglés así: If I knew it was going to rain today, I would have gone to the movies.
> ?
> 
> Muchas gracias, Rayines.



Yes.

Tatz.


----------



## Rayines

maestralola said:


> Entonces lo traducirías al inglés así: If I knew it was going to rain today, I would have gone to the movies.
> ?
> 
> Muchas gracias, Rayines.


No te lo sabría traducir; no es esa exactamente la traducción. Lo correcto sería decir:
_Si *supiera* que va a llover,* iría* al cine_: _If I knew it is (was?) going to rain, I would go to the movies (?)._
Pero a veces se dice: _Si *supiera* que va a llover,* iba* al cine: If I *kne*w it is (was?) going to rain I went *would go* to the movies. _


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No te lo sabría traducir=You wouldn't be aware of how to translate it?

Esto es la segunda vez que te he visto usar esa frase.


----------



## Rayines

SrRdRaCinG said:


> No te lo sabría traducir=You wouldn't be aware of how to translate it?
> 
> Esto es la segunda vez que te he visto usar esa frase.


Sí, quiero decir que "no sabría traducir eso (para ti)" >>>>"No te lo sabría traducir".


----------



## aleCcowaN

SrRdRaCinG said:


> No te lo sabría traducir=You wouldn't be aware of how to translate it?


¡No te lo sabría decir!    

No te/se lo sabría + infinitivo = No sé hacerlo / No estoy seguro de cómo hacerlo / No tengo certeza de que el resultado habrá de ser correcto o adecuado / Es una pena que quiera hacerlo bien pero no pueda / Creo que debería poder hacerlo, pero lamentablemente no puedo satisfacer tu pedido.

En mi experiencia, en España la mayoría de la gente no me lo entendía. Es una forma muy cortés que usamos en varios lugares de América.


----------



## sarabandaa

En España también lo decimos: no te lo sabría decir (I am not sure what I should say to you, something like that)


----------



## maestralola

> _Si *supiera* que va a llover,* iría* al cine_: _If I knew it is (was?) going to rain, I would go to the movies (?)._
> Pero a veces se dice: _Si *supiera* que va a llover,* iba* al cine: If I *kne*w it is (was?) going to rain I went *would go* to the movies. _


 
En inglés es necesario decir: If I knew it was going to rain, I would have gone to the movies.
En español, ¿es posible decir?: Si supiera que iba a llover, iría al cine.


----------



## aleCcowaN

maestralola said:


> En español, ¿es posible decir?: Si supiera que iba a llover, iría al cine.


Se suele decir:

Si hubiera sabido que iba a llover, habría ido al cine.
De haber sabido que iba a llover, (hubiera/habría) ido al cine.

Hay otra docena de formas de decirlo, desde las extra-cultas hasta las formas más vulgares, carentes de subjuntivo.


----------



## Sacorrupto

maestralola said:


> En inglés es necesario decir: If I knew it was going to rain, I would have gone to the movies.
> En español, ¿es posible decir?: Si supiera que iba a llover, iría al cine.



Lo mas correcto sería decir:

"Si hubiera sabido que iba a llover, habría ido al cine"

es el equivalente del inglés: If I had known it was going to rain i would've gone to the movies


----------



## maestralola

Muchas gracias a todos.  ¡Son fantásticos!


----------



## Loob

el imperfecto en lugar del condicional ¿es siempre coloquial?

Loob


----------



## Sacorrupto

No siempre. La verdad te digo que los casos que dijeron antes, como: "si supiera que va a llover, iba al cine"   no los escuche nunca, pero puede ser algun dialecto.

La forma que se usa en todos lados y estoy casi seguro de que no es coloquial es: imperfecto + imperfecto

"Si sabía que iba a llover iba al cine"


----------



## Loob

Gracias Sacorrupto

Loob


----------



## Jellby

Sacorrupto said:


> No siempre. La verdad te digo que los casos que dijeron antes, como: "si supiera que va a llover, iba al cine"   no los escuche nunca, pero puede ser algun dialecto.
> 
> La forma que se usa en todos lados y estoy casi seguro de que no es coloquial es: imperfecto + imperfecto
> 
> "Si sabía que iba a llover iba al cine"



Pues esta segunda forma que dices yo la tacharía de incorrecta... al menos si pretende significar lo mismo que la "correcta" (si supiera... iría...). Sí es correcta si se usa para indicar algo que sucedía en el pasado: "cuando era pequeño solía jugar fuera por las tardes, pero si sabía que iba a llover, iba al cine"


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Reproduzco lo que dice el DPD (que ya ha sido mostrado en algún hilo):

"*a)*Si la condición se refiere al presente o al futuro, la prótasis va en pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de subjuntivo y la apódosis en condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraría un coche._ Hoy resulta arcaico en este caso el uso en la apódosis de la forma en _-ra_ del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo o copretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me comprara un coche_. *En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche*. Debe evitarse el uso en la prótasis del condicional simple o pospretérito, propio de hablantes españoles del País Vasco y zonas limítrofes como Navarra, Burgos, Cantabria y La Rioja, y que también se da en algunas zonas de América: _Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche_."

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
La "azulita" es mía. Dice que en lengua coloquial es frecuente (no que pertenezca a ningún dialecto, que por otro lado no los hay en Argentina).


----------



## Sacorrupto

Jellby said:


> Pues esta segunda forma que dices yo la tacharía de incorrecta... al menos si pretende significar lo mismo que la "correcta" (si supiera... iría...). Sí es correcta si se usa para indicar algo que sucedía en el pasado: "cuando era pequeño solía jugar fuera por las tardes, pero si sabía que iba a llover, iba al cine"



No me refiero a ese uso, yo digo:

"Si sabía que iba a llover, iba al cine"

en reemplazo de:

"Si hubiera sabido que llovería, habría ido al cine"


y Rayines, personalmente esta estructura no la escuché nunca, por lo que dudo que sea lengua coloquial frecuente, por lo menos en Argentina:

*En la lengua coloquial es frecuente hoy el empleo en la oración apódosis del pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo: Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me compraba un coche*.

En cuanto a este error:

_"Si tendría dinero, me compraría un coche_"

lo escuché varias veces, incluso algunos locutores en la radio lo cometen (aunque a mi me sigue sonando MUY mal)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En la calle en España se oyen las dos formas.
"si mañana no trabajara ,me iba al campo".
"si mañana no trabajara,me iría al campo".

Me temo que yo,en el lenguaje hablado,uso ambas formas.
Ahora bien,si tengo que recomendar a un estudiante extranjero cuál usar,le diría que usara siempre la forma con el condicional "iría".

De ese modo nunca se equivocaría y además estaría usando la forma correcta.


----------



## Rayines

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En la calle en España se oyen las dos formas.
> "si mañana no trabajara ,me iba al campo".
> "si mañana no trabajara,me iría al campo".
> 
> Me temo que yo,en el lenguaje hablado,uso ambas formas.
> Ahora bien,si tengo que recomendar a un estudiante extranjero cuál usar,le diría que usara siempre la forma con el condicional "iría".
> 
> De ese modo nunca se equivocaría y además estaría usando la forma correcta.





> y Rayines, personalmente esta estructura no la escuché nunca, por lo que dudo que sea lengua coloquial frecuente, por lo menos en Argentina:


No, no es frecuente .


----------

